# Bella update



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella aspirated this morning, she is off to the vets for treatment...please keep her in your thoughts and prayers...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* and *KISSES* for bella.......


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwww shes in my thoughts  i send love!  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Still sending positive thoughts and prayers! Bless both of you and little Bella!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Sending prayers!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure will. PLEASE keep us updated as you are able!!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Will do. Post an update when you can.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All my healing thoughts and prayers that little Bella will be alright.


----------

